# Mysteries, anyone?



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I'm hooked on mysteries and at the moment an indulging heavily in historical mysteries, I was hoping to start a thread to get recommendations and chat about favorites, etc.
Just finished  and loved it.

Now, I'm reading Mel Starr's A Corpse at St. Andrew's Chapel: The Second Chronicle of Hugh de Singleton, Surgeon

Although that last one is way WAY above what I'm usually willing to pay for an e-book (my limit is usually $10). But I liked the first Starr historical mystery, so I had to get the second one. And third.

I also like the Lindsay Davis Falco mysteries and one of those is next on my list...but I refuse to pay $25 for an ebook edition of Nemesis. 

What are others reading/recommending?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't read them but they sound good:

http://www.amazon.com/Impartial-Witness-Crawford-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003V1WS5A/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Charles-Jessold-Considered-Murderer-ebook/dp/B004I6DFRW/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Maids-Misfortune-Victorian-Francisco-ebook/dp/B002Z13UGS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294047961&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/Man-Uniform-Novel-ebook/dp/B003WUYPG0/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IK51D8PJFFGWL&colid=3VWXGI29RI27L

There's more on my blog but those are the main ones under $10.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

ooohhh--thank you so much!
Amazon had recommended some of those to me, but I wasn't sure.
I'll definitely look into them (I love the Bess Crawford ones and have already bought those)!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Historical mysteries are some of my favorite books. I'm a huge fan of Ariana Franklin's mysteries - the first is Mistress of the Art of Death



I got them before the agency pricing debacle so they were much cheaper.

I also really like CJ Sansom's Matthew Shardlake series. The first is Dissolution



(we won't talk about the lengths to which I went to get the newest that hasn't been release in the US, yet)

For lighter fare, the Amelia Peabody books are great - first is Crocodile on the Sandbank



I could go on and on - mysteries are about 90% of my reading.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Kate Morton and Deanna Raybourn both write great historical mysteries.

Diane Setterfield wrote a great one to called _The Thirteenth Tale_ I read it last year and it was fantastic!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Doesn't look like A Morbid Taste for Bones is available for Kindle yet, but that's a good historical mystery, first of the Brother Cadfael tales.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just read through several mysteries by Nevada Barr and Tony Hillerman. Both are very niche mysteries, just my style:





I loved the Deanna Raybourn Lady Grey series, but I generally don't enjoy historical fiction. My absolute favorite mystery of 2010 was Louise Penny's Bury Your Dead. Absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a big fan of both Hillerman and Barr, so if you liked their books, I bet you'll also like Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak series. Start with the early ones and get to know the characters. If you have not read Dick Francis, even though he's gone now, he wrote a lot of terrific mysteries. Again, start with the early ones. Avoid the ones supposedly co-written with his son (I'm among those who think the son wrote them period, and they're inferior).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Amy Corwin said:


> Since I'm hooked on mysteries and at the moment an indulging heavily in historical mysteries, I was hoping to start a thread to get recommendations and chat about favorites, etc.
> Just finished  and loved it.


It looks interesting, but it's the latest in a rather lengthy series I think?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I just recommended Michael Cox's "The Meaning of Night" in the Victorian thread, but it's a mystery too.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

A friend of mine Beverle Graves Myers has a historical mystery series set in Venice. Here's her Amazon page.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

ellenoc said:


> I'm a big fan of both Hillerman and Barr, so if you liked their books, I bet you'll also like Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak series. Start with the early ones and get to know the characters. If you have not read Dick Francis, even though he's gone now, he wrote a lot of terrific mysteries. Again, start with the early ones. Avoid the ones supposedly co-written with his son (I'm among those who think the son wrote them period, and they're inferior).


Thanks for the recommendations! I'll definitely check those out.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

There are so many different types of mysteries, it's hard to recommend any titles... what I love, you may hate. 

I enjoy harder edged mysteries, with female protagonists, or as important main characters. Karin Slaughter, Val McDermid, Sara Paretsky, Barb D'Amato come to mind.

I also love a good thriller: Daniel Silva, Robert Crais, Helen MacInnes, Kent Krueger. 

I love historical mysteries too, particularly recent historicals: the Bernie Gunther books by Philip Kerr; RESTLESS by WIlliam Boyd, and other WW2 era mystery/thrillers.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Not historical, but many of Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe mysteries are now available for the Kindle. Over half of his 40+ NW books.

Mike


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

2nd early Dick Francis...set in the world of steeplechase racing, usually from the POV of a jockey, they fall into the can't-put-it down category.

2nd Robert Crais...loved the one about the woman in the bomb squad (can't remember the title)...but would also add Dennis Lehane and, for great thrillers, Frederic Forsyth, especially DAY OF THE JACKAL, and, of course, Graham Greene

Unless I've missed something, I'm surprised no one's suggested Robert Parker, especially the early books in the Spenser series, and Elmore Leonard, master of the shenanigans of the petty criminal

I haven't read Val McDermid & keep meaning to.  Now that Libby has praised her, I will, because I also like harder-edge mysteries

PS:  How could I have forgotten Alan Furst?  Atmospheric spy stories set in Europe as WWII is about to begin.  Just wonderful!  And speaking of that period, also Eric Ambler whose titles include A COFFIN FOR DEMETRIOS...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> I haven't read Val McDermid & keep meaning to. Now that Libby has praised her, I will, because I also like harder-edge mysteries


I read her "The Mermaids Singing." It's very disturbing and violent, but a good novel and mystery. It's the first in a series about the same detective.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

My mom got me addicted to the British writer Martha Grimes. I particularly like her earlier books, such as _The Old Contemptibles _ and _The Five Bells and Bladebone_. All of her titles are inspired by pub names and have the feel of British cozies--cozies with a distinct, sometimes hard, edge. Unfortunately it doesn't look like th earlier ones are available on Kindle but below are links to two more recent, fairly inexpensive titles.

The Lamorna Wink
The Blue Last

Recently, I've also enjoyed the Hamish McBeth books by M.C. Beaton. A lot of dry humor and interesting mysteries. And I loved the Scottish setting.

Death of a Valentine


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

The John Sandford Prey novels: mystery or thriller? The line between these genres has always baffled me somewhat.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

DYB said:


> It looks interesting, but it's the latest in a rather lengthy series I think?


Yes, I believe that's the 13th book (or so). But the nice thing is that you can pretty much read them in any order, or just whichever catches your fancy. I read several later ones before I ever got the first one, and I still haven't read all of them yet.

I also like Sue Grafton's series, A is for... and so on.

And thanks for reminding me of Martha Grimes--I loved The Old Contemptibles and need to get that on my Kindle as my paperback is literally disintegrating. I inherited my dad's library of mystery books and while many of them are falling apart now, I've discovered so many fantastic authors. I love Charlotte McLeod, too.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for two messages in a row--I wish they would put Jonathan Gash's Lovejoy mysteries on the Kindle. I was never able to get all of them in paperback (I inherited them from my dad) and I adore them.

Sigh...so many good books...so little time.

(And keep those suggestions coming--I love all the suggestions--I have very eclectic tastes and will read almost anything involving any kind of a mystery!)


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Val McDermid....You know that saying, "xxx can't write a bad book?" Well, Ruth, and Amy, that applies to Val. She's probably one of the best crime fiction authors writing today. 

RUth, are you thinking of DEMOLITION ANGEL by Robert Crais?  Really a great read. But all his books are. I'm very fond of Joe Pike 

On an even harder edge, there's Daniel Woodrell--  WINTER'S BONE was magnificent (and the film was even better)... as well as Don Winslow. His most recent book, SAVAGES, was not my favorite, but others say it's masterful. I really liked CALIFORNIA FIRE AND LIFE.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Libby, DEMOLATION ANGEL!  I couldn't think of it & it was driving me a bit batty!  thanks so much!  xoxo to Joe Pike, too.

I thought WINTER'S BONE  was one of the best (if not the best) movie of the year.  I saw it last summer and I'm still haunted by it.  It was almost as if those women were living under the Taliban.  It was fascinating how they maneuvered & worked around the brutal men who did all they could to dominate and control them as they (the women) helped, hurt and betrayed each other.

Thanks also for Don Winslow rec.  I don't know his work at all...


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

If you like cozy, culinary mysteries, try out the Sadie Hoffmiller series by Josi S. Kilpack. They're a riot. Four are out so far. #5 should be out in a few weeks, with another for this fall and (I believe) two more next year:


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

If you are looking for a historical mysteries, Amelia Peabody is definitely the way to go!
Also, I am currently reading The Amun Chamber by our very own Daniel Leston, and I am enjoying it very much!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

AnnetteL said:


> If you like cozy, culinary mysteries, try out the Sadie Hoffmiller series by Josi S. Kilpack. They're a riot. Four are out so far. #5 should be out in a few weeks, with another for this fall and (I believe) two more next year:


ohhh, I love culinary mysteries, too! And ones with gardening/herbs in them, as well. If they have a touch of humor about them, they really hit the spot  for me.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Amy, if you have any liking for typical "cozy" mysteries, I would also like to mention lovely books by Carola Dunn - her Daisy Dalrymple series (the first one is _Death at Wentwater Court_). They take place in 1920's Britain, which is probably the nicest setting for a good cozy mystery I can imagine.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got one of the Daisy Dalrymple series from a few years ago, and will definitely be getting more now that I can get them on the Kindle.

I love the 1920's setting and Daisy is such a nice person  I always enjoy sitting down with her!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

For culinary mysteries, I am surprised no has mentioned Diane Mott Davidson.  I used to keep up with her releases, but am far behind now.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> ohhh, I love culinary mysteries, too! And ones with gardening/herbs in them, as well. If they have a touch of humor about them, they really hit the spot  for me.


Josi Kilpack's mysteries definitely have a nice touch of humor to them! One fun element is that the heroine/detective is a 50-something busybody. She's hysterical.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Recently read Barry Eisler's INSIDE OUT, though that's more of a thriller than a mystery, and definitely not historical. I like Elmore Leonard, though his plots are kind of scattered, and Robert B. Parker, till I got sick of Spenser's perfect life. So many mysteries and thrillers offer action without suspense, since you know the outcome and nobody you love will die.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I've always had a soft spot for James Lee Burke, T. Jefferson Parker, Robert Crais, John Connolly, Michael Connelly, and other stalwarts. My Mick Callahan novels were heavily influenced by those authors, among others such as John D. MacDonald and the Travis McGee series of the (now we realize) sexist sixties and early 70's. Barry Eisler and Gregg Hurwitz are two newer authors with great chops. If you like dark police proceedural, try Mo Hayder's Birdman, or some Ken Bruen crime novels.


----------



## PCBsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

I second most of the recommendations, especially Nevada Barr.

I like mysteries that lean more toward police procedurals, private investigators, and lawyers.
These are a few authors i enjoy: 
I've included a book by some of them, they may be series.

Louis Penny (Still Life, etc.)
Craig Johnson (The Cold Dish, etc.)
Steven Havill (Bitter Recoil)
Thomas Perry (The Butcher's Boy, Fidelity, etc.)
Brian Freeman 
Lisa Gardner
Jonathan Kellerman
Lisa Scottoline 
Perri O'Shaughnessy
James Swain (The Night Monster)
Jack Kerley (The Hundredth Man)
Peter James (Dead Simple, Dead Like You)
Linda Ladd (Enter Evil, Dark Places)
Martin Edwards (The Coffin Trail)
Beverly Connor (One Grave Less)
Lisa Black (Trail of Blood)
Stephen White (The Last Lie)
Ridley Pearson
Brian Gruley
David Housewright
Tana French (The Faithful Place)
Tess Gerritsen
Linda Castillo
Vicki Delaney (Valley of the Lost)
Cody  McFadyen (Smokey Barrett series, FBI agent/serial killer thrillers)

On a lighter note:
David Handler (The Cold Blue Blood)
Cleo Coyle's coffeehouse mystery series

I'm retired, so I'm reading way too much.  
But with the Kindle, there's no evidence!! No piles of books, no weekly Amazon deliveries, lol.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been supremely overjoyed that Peter Lovesey's Sergeant Cribb mysteries have been reissued in Kindle format. I have the DTBS, but as most of my books remain in storage tubs, I didn't expect to be able to find them quickly enough to satisfy my desire to reread them, so I bought them.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

PCBSmith--thanks for the list. I had forgotten about some of the authors you mentioned like Louise Penny--I read one of hers and was hooked. But I can never remember when I go to buy books...

That's the only problem--trying to remember the authors so I can find their books on my Kindle! That's why I often just 'shop' from my desktop computer and then when I pick up my Kindle, it's ready to be filled with new stuff!

I look forward to retirement and lots and lots of time to read!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Margaret Coel's mysteries. I just finished The Spider's Web and it was a great read. There are many in this series and it's best to start with the first. Very good insight into the Arapahoe people as well as many layered characters.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Mary Russell/Sherlock Holmes series by Laurie R. King. They're great fun, and very well written. This first is _The Beekeeper's Apprentice_.


----------



## Elaine1124 (Dec 28, 2010)

Stuart Kaminsky Author Page writes several different series but I'm particularly fond of his Abe Lieberman series.

I also like Jan Burke Author Page

William Tapply's Author Page character Brady Coyne, discreet lawyer to Boston's "old rich", would rather be fishing, but he does get involved in some interesting cases.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I really like mystery and crime novels, but I'm luke warm on episodic series. I want to stick with stand alones or a limited number of books. James Ellroy's underworld trilogy fits the bill perfectly, though not on Kindle yet. _Black Dehlia_ works too.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just finished two great mysteries:

Sworn to Silence, by Linda Castillo: About a female police chief in Amish country Ohio, trying to solve a serial killer case. I know, it sounds weird, but it was really good. Apparently the author used to be a Romance writer... she sure went to the dark side here. I coudlnt put it down.

The Lock Artist by Steve Hamilton: About a young man who is psychologically after a harrowing experience when a child; he also happens to be a master lockpicker. Again, sounds illogical, but it's a great read, particularly on these cold winter nights.


----------



## Chris Culver (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll second James Ellroy.  Great writer.  I especially like his L.A. Quartet. (Black Dahlia, Big Nowhere, LA Confidential and White Jazz.)


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been enjoying these mysteries lately by an author who wrote in the 1940s. They are funny, sharp and clever.

http://www.amazon.com/Doan-Carstairs-Mysteries-Three-ebook/dp/B0034G66FK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

From Amazon: Doan, the 'hero' of this story is a small-time detective with a dry, sardonic wit, and a huge Great Dane (Carstairs--don't call him a "pet") in these absolutely delightful series of humor-tinged mysteries. Great fun that shouldn't be missed!

In this adventure, G-men take over Doan's life and complications ensue - a search for unique ore in the demented desert town of Heliotrope, mistaken identity, spies, and general chaos. As usual, the dog steals the show...


----------



## johnmedler (Feb 1, 2011)

The Ark by Boyd Morrison, is very good.  Psycho finds Noah's Ark and uses adisease-filled relic to spread plague on the Earth, setting himself up as mankind's new "Adam."


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan Wittig Albert has a cosy series about an herb-shop owner that I like. I think most of them are enKindled, and are reasonably priced.There are 18 or nineteen the series. 

I'd also recommend Bill Crider's Sheriff Dan Rhodes series, and Patrick McManus' Sheriff Bo Tully series.

Mike


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I think every good story contains a thread of mystery.

If you like ancient Rome, try Steven Saylor's mysteries. If you like Victorian England, try Anne Perry.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

-
Of course they weren't written as historical mysteries, but the 1920s/1930s background means that they now have a historical flavour.
I don't know why more of Dorothy Sayers' wonderful books are not available as Kindle books.
Update - I see now that more of the DS books have become available  - but that may be a new thing, as I can't get them up on link-maker. Gaudy Night is my personal favourite, but from UK the price is showing up as $11.42 (perhaps someone in the US can price check this, please?). It comes up as £6.99 in the UK.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Try Ed Gorman, Dave Zeltserman, Paul Levine, Lee Goldberg's Monk series, for sexy noir Vicki Hendricks.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Mysteries are my favorite guilty pleasure. One I am reading now is called The Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans: http://amzn.to/hk3oN7

It's part mystery, part love story to New Orleans, part socio-political commentary. The protag, B. Sammy Singleton, embarks on "a personal journey into a past [he] thought he had laid to rest, an excavation of buried truths about himself and about slavery" (what his tragedy-bound friend Catfish calls the American Holocaust.)

This is a mystery for the thinking person. Although, I love fluff stuff too.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Stay away from The Hangman's Daughter.  It's a mystery and set in the mid 1600s.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love mysteries/thrillers, especially the series. I'll second/third/whatever the recommendations for Robert B. Parker, Sue Grafton, James Lee Burke, John D. McDonald, Deanna Raybourn - and a lot of the other authors I've seen mentioned are on my "to try" list already.

A couple to add - *Nancy Pickard*. I read her Jenny Cain series back in the 90's and loved it. It's available on Kindle now. I just read her "A Scent of Rain and Lightning", a standalone that I really enjoyed. She also wrote a 3-book series, Marie Lightfoot, that I've read the first book in, and also enjoyed it. The other two are on my library ebook wish list.

*JA Konrath*'s Jack Daniels series - some pretty sick, twisted serial killers in these books, but there's a lot of humor to balance it out a bit and I've really enjoyed them all.

Last but not least, *Harlan Coben* - I've just started his Myron Bolitar series, and will definitely keep reading it, but I also love his stand-alone mysteries. He's absolutely my new favorite writer.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

anguabell said:


> Amy, if you have any liking for typical "cozy" mysteries, I would also like to mention lovely books by Carola Dunn - her Daisy Dalrymple series (the first one is _Death at Wentwater Court_). They take place in 1920's Britain, which is probably the nicest setting for a good cozy mystery I can imagine.


Another "cozy" author I really like is MC Beaton. Just finished "Death of a Valentine", which I really liked. This is her Hamish MacBeth character series ("Death of a....". 
I don't like the "Agatha Raisin" series (or not nearly as much I should say).

I also love Laura Lippman books! Great mysteries.

Rene


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

A historical mystery that I really enjoyed is based on a true life case - written as compellingly as though it were fiction: The Suspicions of Mr Whicher by Kate Summerskill.

I don't know if you have read The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins. He was a contemporary of Dickens and his books are free in the kindle store because they are out of copyright. The Moonstone is a detective story and it's told as an epistolary novel. It's surprisingly modern and humorous in its tone.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Zell said:


> Stay away from The Hangman's Daughter. It's a mystery and set in the mid 1600s.


Why stay away from this book?


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

PCBsmith said:


> I second most of the recommendations, especially Nevada Barr.
> 
> Nevada Barr, definitely. I've only read a few of her books but I like her work very much.
> 
> ...


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I just finished two excellent mysteries: The Scavengers Daughter (Mike McIntyre) and The Innocent (Vincent Zandri). I'm now reading two more for review: A Touch of Deceit (Gary Ponzo) and Pleasing The Dead (Deborah Turrell Atkinson). Excellent writing in both.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm about to begin Murder Ala Mode

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000GCFC4G/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

LaRita said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Mary Russell/Sherlock Holmes series by Laurie R. King. They're great fun, and very well written. This first is _The Beekeeper's Apprentice_.


Just wondering if you read her last one - "The Language of Bees" (I think was the name).
I found this absolutely dreadful! I (and my husband) have read all the others and loved them - anticipated that the latest one would be as good. It was soooo boring -- lots of padding about bees - absolutely a snooze of a story line - all in all a very poor continuation of an exceptional series.


----------



## Ian O&#039;Regan (Feb 11, 2011)

Best non-fiction mystery I've read in the past few years has to be "Devil in the White City," by Erik Larsen. It's a thrilling and engrossing story of Chicago's race to prepare for the 1893 World's Fair while a serial killer stalked his victims just blocks from site. 

As for fiction mystery, I recently read "The Last Dickens," by Matthew Pearl. While not on par with "The Dante Club," it was very entertaining and worth reading. 

Both available on Kindle!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

An historical mystery thread - how did I miss this?

I loved the Deanna Raybourn Lady Julia Greay series, the Sebastian St Cyr mysteries and Bernard Cornwell did one featuring a war hero returned from the Napoleonic wars.  I've read more but that's the favourites I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I love Deanna Raybourn's Lady Julia Gray series.


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I read and admire James Lee Burke, Tony Hillerman, and Nevada Barr, all of whom I've already seen mentioned in this thread.

I also agree with the person who mentioned _Devil in the White City_ as a non-fiction crime-oriented book. I found myself mired in the 1890s while I read that, because I was coincidentally working on two piano pieces--a Brahms Intermezzo and a Scriabin Prelude--written during that decade. I'd also just had surgery and was on painkillers, so I felt like I spent a couple of days completely lost in time.

A book that I haven't seen mentioned that I really enjoyed was _The Pale Blue Eye_ by Louis Bayard. It's a very evocative story set during Edgar Allan Poe's brief and disastrous stint at West Point, and it took me all the way back to the 1830s. Beautifully written.


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

What's that famous Truman Capote book?  In Cold Blood.  Yes, that's it a classic non-fiction piece.  Do you agree?


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Ian O'Regan said:


> Best non-fiction mystery I've read in the past few years has to be "Devil in the White City," by Erik Larsen. It's a thrilling and engrossing story of Chicago's race to prepare for the 1893 World's Fair while a serial killer stalked his victims just blocks from site.
> 
> As for fiction mystery, I recently read "The Last Dickens," by Matthew Pearl. While not on par with "The Dante Club," it was very entertaining and worth reading.
> 
> Both available on Kindle!


That does sound like a good book.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Someone mentioned a cozy series by Carola Dunn. She also has a Cornish mystery series: Manna From Hades is the first book. If you've ever been to Cornwall, you'll LOVE the setting!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

HelenSmith said:


> I don't know if you have read The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins. He was a contemporary of Dickens and his books are free in the kindle store because they are out of copyright. The Moonstone is a detective story and it's told as an epistolary novel. It's surprisingly modern and humorous in its tone.


I've actually seen a movie based off this book and it was pretty good. Now I'm all curious to see what the book is like...


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in the middle of reading "The List" by J.A. Konrath. I like how he injects subtle humor into the story along with the suspense.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Ian O'Regan said:


> Best non-fiction mystery I've read in the past few years has to be "Devil in the White City," by Erik Larsen. It's a thrilling and engrossing story of Chicago's race to prepare for the 1893 World's Fair while a serial killer stalked his victims just blocks from site.


The followup, THUNDERSTRUCK, is also excellent. It's about the invention of long range radio transmission by Marconi and its role in apprehending the notorious British murderer Harvey Crippen. The title refers to the fact that the primitive radio transmitters required so much power that every dot and dash sounded like a thunderclap.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Tasha Alexander writes a really good historical mystery series about a widowed Victorian noblewoman. In the first book, she candidly admits she  married for money and position, not love--then finds she's falling in love with her late husband as she investigates his murder and finds out more about him.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

SidneyW said:


> Doesn't look like A Morbid Taste for Bones is available for Kindle yet, but that's a good historical mystery, first of the Brother Cadfael tales.


I've been looking out for these on Kindle. I watched the TV series with Derek Jacobi in the 1990s and read some of the books at that time. They were set in the twelfth century and I thought they were clever, well-structured mysteries and Brother Cadfael made an astute, likeable detective. One of my favourites was:


----------



## Gary Ponzo (Jun 14, 2010)

I really enjoy Nelson Demille. The Lion's Game is one of the best thrillers I've ever reead.

http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Deceit-Nick-Bracco-ebook/dp/B003O85YEM/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_1


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Gary Ponzo said:


> I really enjoy Nelson Demille. The Lion's Game is one of the best thrillers I've ever reead.


I'll second that. Also really enjoyed his _The Charm School, Spencerville, The Gold Coast, Plum Island, Night Fall,_ and _The General's Daughter_. All were first-rate thrillers and/or mysteries.

Unfortunately he's had a stinker or two as well: _Up Country_ and _The Gate House_. The former read more like a travelogue of Vietnam; the latter was only a so-so sequel to _The Gold Coast_, lacking much of the suspense and humor of the original.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I just finished Zoe Ferraris's CITY OF VEILS, which takes place in Saudi Arabia. Fascinating study of modern Saudi women, although it's really not political. It's a very good mystery. I wrote a review which you're welcome to read at:

http://boomersandbooks.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/review-city-of-veils-a-great-read/


----------

